# Aggiornamento gnome

## davedeth

Salve a tutti! Come ben sapete nella branca stabile di gentoo gnome è presente nella versione 2.26 mentre è uscita addirittura la versione 2.30! Ho provato a smascherare gnome tramite il comando

```
echo "gnome-base/gnome" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

ma puntualmente mi installa gnome 2.26. Avete qualche suggerimento per questo niubbo?

Grazie infinite in anticipo.

----------

## ago

aggiungendo quel pacchetto a package.keyword dovrebbe installarti la versione 2.28.2

POtresti postare un output più preciso?

Per quanto riguarda la versione 2.30 verrà a breve introdotta in portage

----------

## Onip

gnome-base/gnome è solamente un meta-pacchetto, utile per installare in un solo botto tutte quante le sue dipendenze. Ergo di per se non installa niente, nemmeno un file, ma si tira dietro tutto quanto è "gnome" secondo gli sviluppatori di gnome stesso.

Per fare un upgrade di gnome non basta smascherare quel pacchetto, ma anche tutti quanti i vari programmi e librerie ( gtk+, gedit, eccetera )

ATTENZIONE

Per pacchetti così grossi esiste app-portage/autounmask che fa più o meno tutto il lavoro sporco automaticamente. È caldamente consigliato esaminare l'output che produce prima di dare emerge. A questo proposito non pensi che sarebbe meglio se imparassi un po' come funziona gentoo prima di riempirti la macchina di pacchetti che, per il momento, sono ancora considerati instabili (cioè potenzialmente portatori di problemi) ? Io l'ho messo la settimana scorsa e funziona tutto abbastanza bene anche se non c'è poi un'apprezzabile differenza con il .26 per l'uso che ne faccio io.

----------

## davedeth

Per quanto riguarda l'output non c'è molto da postare poichè io smascheravo quel pacchetto pensando che così facendo emerge mi avrebbe installato la versione 2.28 (non pretendo la 2.30 che è uscita 2 giorni fa se non erro) ma se mi dite che non basta capisco che l'errore è stato mio... diciamo c'è stata una incomprensione tra me e portage   :Very Happy: 

Onip non hai tutti i torti quando mi consigli di non riempirmi l'hdd di pacchetti instabili e infatti cerco di mantenermi sempre sulla stabile ma vedendo che è uscita la versione 2.30 mi sono detto che ormai potevo aggiornare alla 2.28. A questo punto mi sa che convenga rimanere nelle mani del team di gentoo e aspettare che siano loro a dire che la versione 2.28 sia stabile. Per puro scopo didattico potresti dirmi come funziona autounmask?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti! Come ben sapete nella branca stabile di gentoo gnome è presente nella versione 2.26 mentre è uscita addirittura la versione 2.30! Ho provato a smascherare gnome tramite il comando

 

a discapito di quanti asseriscono che Gentoo è una distro "bleeding edge", non lo è e non lo è mai stata, o meglio, non esiste distro (seria) al mondo che dopo poche ore dal rilascio di una nuova versione di un qualsiasi software questo sia giù presente nei repository stabile. E' già tanto se lo trovi nel branch ~arch a 48h dal rilascio, infatti Gnome 2.30 non c'è in portage: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/gnome-base/gnome

p.s.: rileggersi attentamente l'handbook   :Wink: 

----------

## davedeth

Scusate ma ora rileggendo meglio il post ho capito di essermi spiegato veramente male. Io non pretendo gnome 2.30 sia ben chiaro  :Very Happy:   Cercavo di averci la versione 2.28 poichè pensavo che ormai potesse essere abbastanza stabile. Non intendo dire che debba essere messa nel ramo stabile ma che potevo provare ad installare una versione un po' più nuova.

Comunque mi sa che alla fin fine mi conviene rimanere con il fidato gnome presente nel ramo stabile.

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Per fare un upgrade di gnome non basta smascherare quel pacchetto, ma anche tutti quanti i vari programmi e librerie ( gtk+, gedit, eccetera )

 

Beh in effetti non avevo mai smascherato un metapacchetto...e mi sono accorto solo ora della boiata scritta sopra............  :Embarassed: 

----------

## davedeth

Quindi smascherando il metapacchetto teoricamente dovrebbe fare tutto lui? Se è così qualcosa non torna visto che mi installa sempre la versione stabile.

----------

## Onip

@davedeth

La cosa più facile è che prendi l'ebuild di gnome e te lo leggi. Come puoi vedere è solamente un lungo elenco di pacchetti che, se controlli, sono per la maggiorparte ancora ~. emerge è abbastanza intelligente da controllare che tutte le dipendenze di un pacchetto siano installabili (cioè stabili o smascherate) prima di provvedere all'ugrade e, se non sbaglio, con l'ultima versione dovrebbe anche avvisarti del fatto che lascia indietro un upgrade per via di problemi del genere.

Per autounmask è abbastanza semplice.

```
# autounmask =gnome-base/gnome-2.28.2
```

e lui ti crea e riempie i file in /etc/portage/ in modo che sia tutto smascherato. Per le opzioni basta

```
# autounmask --help
```

----------

## davedeth

E dove si trovano gli ebuild?

----------

## ago

 :Rolling Eyes: 

in generale in 

```
/usr/portage/$categoria/$nomepacchetto
```

nel tuo caso è:

```
/usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome/gnome-2.28.2.ebuild
```

----------

## davedeth

Grazie infinite per le risposte! Adesso mi sento spericolato e provo ad usare autounmask, vi farò sapere i risultati  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Slayer86

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Grazie infinite per le risposte! Adesso mi sento spericolato e provo ad usare autounmask, vi farò sapere i risultati 

 

Io invece ti consiglio di aspettare un mesetto... poi gnome 2.28 verrà stabilizato e gnome 2.30 verra messo in portage come testing...

Se fai il passaggio ora avresti qualche problema per passare a 2.28 per poi averne tanti tra un mesetto per passare a 2.30...

Uso gnome unstable da sempre ma non so se conviene realmente questa cosa...

p.s. autounmask smaschera tutte le versioni unstable di gnome oppure solo la versione che indichi???

----------

## spillo

quella che indichi  :Wink: 

----------

